# Favorite Horror Movie Actor Icon!



## Sinister

The list is practically endless, but unfortunately, the poll will consist of 10. Pick your faves, and discuss why you did. I forgot to put Vincent Price, and he WAS supposed to be on the list. I just had a brain fart at the last possible second. Sorry, Guys.


----------



## Zombie-F

No trouble, I added Mr. Price to the voting, and added one to his tally via a vote from me.

On a side note, any time somebody posts a poll and forgets to have added an option, just PM or email me and I can take care of adding that option in for you.


----------



## RAXL

Huge fan of Lee, Cushing, Price, all the classics, but I had to vote "other". 
No Kane Hodder?!?!  :voorhees:


----------



## Lilith

Vincent Price kicks ass.... What about Bruce??? huh huh huh.... lol... Sorry some reason I always liked him.


----------



## Sinister

Make it Vincent Price for me as well. Like in my post about the Mistress of the Dark, Price was the male factor that WAS Halloween and all the greatness surrounding it. Just the name makes me think of mists, October and Black Magic! It was a close call between him and Lee, but Anton Phibes edged The Count out in the end!


----------



## VtheVamp

I voted for Vince but Bela was pretty close. When I think of horror I think classic there for Vince and Bela. But maybe we should have a poll for "modern" horror icon.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

I'm afraid I have to vote other.... personally, I like Robert Englund -- that guy's got personality!


----------



## Kristy Langford

Alot of greats there, but I had to choose Peter Cushing. I just love him in all those Hammer films.


----------



## feral cat

Peter Cushing ... British old man cool ... and he was Grand Moff Tarkin, the man with no respect for Vader!


----------



## Witterally

Out of _that_ list... I vote for Vincent Price.


----------



## Pixlewitch

Add another to Vincent Price for me - I had the great pleasure of seeing him perform Oscar Wilde live onstage when I was a young teen. He was fantastic in person, and my favorite movie starring him is the Raven with Peter Lorre - which I saw as a very young child.


----------



## Spooky1

So little love for Karloff? 

It was tough to choose between Karloff and Vincent Price, but I had to go with Boris.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well I went for Boris! Although it's tough to really choose just one, because they all are special in their unique way. Each bringing their own impressions on the characters or creatures they each played! *_


----------



## Dave Leppo

My serious vote is for Karloff...

But I also love Gene Wilder!


----------



## Lizzyborden

Hmmm... tough one. While I think Bela Lugosi is the icon everyone thinks of first (including me), I chose Vincent Price because it was his movies that I remember giving me the creeps as a kid. And that voice... legendary!


----------

